# November Surf Fishing Pensacola



## Midwest (Nov 1, 2010)

Hi,
I'm going to be staying around the east end of Perdido key.
Will only be able to early morning surf fish.

What is biting and what are they biting on?
Thanks,
Midwest


----------



## Butcherpen (Oct 8, 2007)

I haven't been much this fall...but the normal fare is redfish, pompano, whiting, and of course hard head catfish. Use a double hook rig with a pyramid sinker using sand fleas or fresh dead shrimp. GOOD LUCK! Stop by the local bait shops... they will give some good info on what's biting


----------



## Midwest (Nov 1, 2010)

Spent few hours. Got nothing. Could see dozens of rays in the water from the condo. Nothing hit.


----------

